# Fife, Glenrothes Gala. Fun Dog Show, Sat 4th SEP. HTM ,have a go agility



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

CROSS POSTED

Anyone in the area fancy a fun day?? 
Lots going on at the gala outwith the show...tug of war, highland dancing competition, funfair rides ...lots of food and fun stalls .I think the ducks and drakes will be there displaying .
It's really easy to get to, all dual carriageway ...over the bridge ( forth!) follow the M90 towards Perth, take sliproad 2A onto the A92 towards Kirkcaldy Glenrothes and Dundee.., left at the big rbt towards Glenrothes/Dundee (not kirkcaldy) ...at the first roundabout turn 2nd left towards Kinglassie (dual) then right at next rbt ....then at the third rbt it's on your right...turn right and the way in is on your right.lots of parking.
If you get to Dundee then I'm very sorry I really am you've gone too far

Everyone welcome, especially so-called Norty dogs Plenty for kids to keep them busy too 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Dog Show (hosted by Help Fife Animals)
At Glenrothes Gala
Sat . 4/9/10 at Warout Playing Fields, Glenrothes. KY7 4JY 
KY7 4JY - Google Maps

Entries from 11am. Judging begins 12noon

Pedigree Classesentry £1 per class

1 Any Variety Sporting Dog
2 Any Variety Non-Sporting Dog 
3 Any Variety Puppy (6 to 12 Months) 
4 Any Variety Open 
5 Any Variety Veteran (over 7 yrs)

Novelty Classesentry £1 per class

6 Cutest Cross Breed Puppy (under 1 yr) 
7 Best Cross Breed Veteran (over 7yrs) 
8 Dog with the Waggiest Tail 
9 Sausage Retrieve 
10 Most Attractive Rescue dog or bitch 
11 Best 6 Legs (2 human 4 canine)

Heelwork to Music Fun Competition entry £2 per class

1 Just Getting Started (for first timers and starters) 
2 Getting Better (novice level) 
3 Show Offs (intermediate and advanced level) 
4 Teams, Groups, Braces, (any number of handlers and/or dogs)

Agility For Fun Have a go with your own dog for just 50p

Plus all the fun of the fair at Glenrothes Gala. (Free Entry)

Limited overnight (fri) camping/caravanning available 
phone Anne McLean 01592 620300 Or email [email protected]


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

we will try and get over with both our ridgebacks.


----------

